
Adding Mainline Arm Frame Buffer Compression Support for Rockchip - mfilion
https://www.collabora.com/news-and-blog/blog/2020/04/08/adding-mainline-arm-frame-buffer-compression-support-for-rockchip/
======
mmastrac
From that sample buffer, it looks like this is just some sort of RLE?

What happens in the "worst case" for compression? Does that just mean you
can't hit your fps budget?

~~~
oflordal
It is as much or more about saving power by reducing costly traffic to the
external RAM. For the pathological cases where you don't compress you simple
don't save power, on average you do.

~~~
mmastrac
Good point. I hadn't imagined that particular case.

